

Several Pages of Detailed Telling Criticism of PVS-Studio Static Analysis Tool - sharptooth
http://nomarketingbs.blogspot.com/2012/01/pvs-studio-greatest-trial-of-21st.html

======
AndreyKarpov
The Installation

John Carmack says, Visual C++ developers should try PVS-Studio – painless demo
download. Yes, the demo download is indeed painless and clicking through makes
the program just install. Well, not exactly – first you have to close all
instances of Visual Studio you have running, but then it's a simple click-
through. And then you get the reduced functionality.

